# Bulking



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi I've been training now for several years, but can't seem to get over 15 stone even using juice. I'm now back to 13st 8lbs and have just started a course of sustanon 250 which I've not used before. Is sus a good gainer and what diet would I benefit from to get my weight over 15 stone? Thanks if anybody can give me any feedback


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

John boy said:


> Hi I've been training now for several years, but can't seem to get over 15 stone even using juice. I'm now back to 13st 8lbs and have just started a course of sustanon 250 which I've not used before.* Is sus a good gainer *and what diet would I benefit from to get my weight over 15 stone? Thanks if anybody can give me any feedback


Surely whether you lose or gain weight - except for water weight - is largely dictated by diet, not gear.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

To gain weight you need to eat.... How many calories are you consuming a day?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

John boy said:


> Hi I've been training now for several years, but can't seem to get over *15 stone even using juice. I'm now back to 13st 8lbs *and have just started a course of sustanon 250 which I've not used before. Is sus a good gainer and what diet would I benefit from to get my weight over 15 stone? Thanks if anybody can give me any feedback


Why have you dropped Nearly 1 and a half stone?


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

T-Bone90 said:


> To gain weight you need to eat.... How many calories are you consuming a day?


I'm consuming around 3000 calories a day. No matter how hard I try I just can't get over 15 stone mate. It's annoying me lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

John boy said:


> I'm consuming around 3000 calories a day. No matter how hard I try I just can't get over 15 stone mate. It's annoying me lol


So you are not eating enough. Calories determine weight gain/loss.


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

Colin said:


> Why have you dropped Nearly 1 and a half stone?


I got a lengthy prison sentence and my diet couldn't be too good away. I've just started back on sus today and I've got nap 50's to start off. I'm just thinking how I can get a quick bulk on and try and get over 15 stone mate?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Was that previous 15st a fatty 15st? I've been 16 stone chubby after my first long bulk, don't plan on hitting it again in that condition. In fact my current end goal would be 16st lean.


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

John boy said:


> I'm consuming around 3000 calories a day. No matter how hard I try I just can't get over 15 stone mate. It's annoying me lol


If you're not gaining, then you'll have to increase the amount of calories you're consuming. It's as simple as that


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> So you are not eating enough. Calories determine weight gain/loss.


how many calories would you recommend? I'm only 13st 8 now and want to try and get over 15 but lean


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

John boy said:


> how many calories would you recommend? I'm only 13st 8 now and want to try and get over 15 but lean


You increase kcals gradually. So bump to 3500, weight gain should be around 1-2lb a week. You need to be consistently consuming that, not just 5 days a week.


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Surely whether you lose or gain weight - except for water weight - is largely dictated by diet, not gear.


thanks mate, but every time I've started a course I seem to gain between 1 and 1 and a half stone. I've just asked someone how many calories would you recommend to get myself over 15st


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

John boy said:


> I got a lengthy prison sentence and my diet couldn't be too good away. I've just started back on sus today and I've got nap 50's to start off. I'm just thinking how I can get a quick bulk on and try and get over 15 stone mate?


A "quick" bulk is going to lead to fat gain. If you were eating 3000kcal up it by around 500kcal, I would if it was me. Is going to take time, but there is the possibility it could come back a slight bit quicker due to muscle "memory".


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> You increase kcals gradually. So bump to 3500, weight gain should be around 1-2lb a week. You need to be consistently consuming that, not just 5 days a week.
> 
> thanks mate. Do you think sustanon on it's own is a good gainer? Or should I stack it with something else? I was on test 400 and Decca last time, but this is the first time I've used sus


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Sus is just a blend of test, same as test 400 is a blend of test. Just use same amount of mg's as your previous cycle and you should gain no problem.


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

Colin said:


> A "quick" bulk is going to lead to fat gain. If you were eating 3000kcal up it by around 500kcal, I would if it was me. Is going to take time, but there is the possibility it could come back a slight bit quicker due to muscle "memory".
> 
> thanks mate. Would it make a difference wether I drink or eat 3500 calories?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I drink a lot of calories, so no.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

John boy said:


> thanks mate, but every time I've started a course I seem to gain between 1 and 1 and a half stone. I've just asked someone how many calories would you recommend to get myself over 15st


If you are gaining it on gear why are you then losing it? Without addressing this I fail to see why you'd bother running another course as you may lose anything you put on again?

Calorie total for gaining weight (with ideally as little fat as possible) is incredibly person-specific and dependent on factors such as activity level, metabolism etc. There are online calculators you can use to get a rough idea but this will be trial and error. Determine maintenance calories and add 500 to that then monitor and readjust as necessary based on your rate of weight / fat gain. @Ultrasonic is your man for this!

Anyone could smash tons of calories and end up fat though so monitor and readjust.


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Sus is just a blend of test, same as test 400 is a blend of test. Just use same amount of mg's as your previous cycle and you should gain no problem.


what would you recommend. I was thinking 2 1 and half mls a week? What do you reckon mate?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

RexEverthing said:


> If you are gaining it on gear why are you then losing it? Without addressing this I fail to see why you'd bother running another course as you may lose anything you put on again?
> 
> Calorie total for gaining weight (with ideally as little fat as possible) is incredibly person-specific and dependent on factors such as activity level, metabolism etc. There are online calculators you can use to get a rough idea but this will be trial and error. Determine maintenance calories and add 500 to that then monitor and readjust as necessary based on your rate of weight / fat gain. @Ultrasonic is your man for this!
> 
> Anyone could smash tons of calories and end up fat though so monitor and readjust.


He already has a baseline to work from.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

John boy said:


> what would you recommend. I was thinking 2 1 and half mls a week? What do you reckon mate?


2ml a week would be ok. What was your last cycle?


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> If you are gaining it on gear why are you then losing it? Without addressing this I fail to see why you'd bother running another course as you may lose anything you put on again?
> 
> Calorie total for gaining weight (with ideally as little fat as possible) is incredibly person-specific and dependent on factors such as activity level, metabolism etc. There are online calculators you can use to get a rough idea but this will be trial and error. Determine maintenance calories and add 500 to that then monitor and readjust as necessary based on your rate of weight / fat gain. @Ultrasonic is your man for this!
> 
> Anyone could smash tons of calories and end up fat though so monitor and readjust.


thanks mate. You obviously know your stuff pal. Yes that's what happens when I have a course I gain weight, but as soon as I stop I loose it. I don't really want to smash loads of calories incase I start to go blobby lol I'm just going to up them another 500 each day and see how I go. I've only just started my course of sus today so will let you's know how I get on with my weight etc. thanks again


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> 2ml a week would be ok. What was your last cycle?


2 ml a week but it was test 400 mate


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

John boy said:


> 2 ml a week but it was test 400 mate


sus is 250mg per ml, so 3ml per week would bring it inline with your previous cycle


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> He already has a baseline to work from.


Happy days :beer:


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

John boy said:


> thanks mate. You obviously know your stuff pal. Yes that's what happens when I have a course I gain weight, but as soon as I stop I loose it. I don't really want to smash loads of calories incase I start to go blobby lol I'm just going to up them another 500 each day and see how I go. I've only just started my course of sus today so will let you's know how I get on with my weight etc. thanks again


Best of luck mate. Consistency is the key I feel so stay with it all.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Calorie total for gaining weight (with ideally as little fat as possible) is incredibly person-specific and dependent on factors such as activity level, metabolism etc. There are online calculators you can use to get a rough idea but this will be trial and error. Determine maintenance calories and add 500 to that then monitor and readjust as necessary based on your rate of weight / fat gain. @Ultrasonic is your man for this!


As Dark Sim has said, we know that the OP isn't gaining on 3,000 kcal so he just needs to increase from here. I won't suggest by how much as the OP is assisted and I have no experience of this.

(I don't particularly like online calorie calculators BTW, but when people who have no idea how much they're eating ask for suggestions it's the best we've got. A smarter option, particularly for people already eating a reasonable diet, is to track what they eat for a couple of weeks and then adjust from this starting point. Either way it ends up being a question of making adjustments based on results though.)


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

John boy said:


> thanks mate. You obviously know your stuff pal. Yes that's what happens when I have a course I gain weight, but as soon as I stop I loose it. I don't really want to smash loads of calories incase I start to go blobby lol I'm just going to up them another 500 each day and see how I go. I've only just started my course of sus today so will let you's know how I get on with my weight etc. thanks again


Sure your not just losing water weight when you come off?


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> As Dark Sim has said, we know that the OP isn't gaining on 3,000 kcal so he just needs to increase from here. I won't suggest by how much as the OP is assisted and I have no experience of this.
> 
> (I don't particularly like online calorie calculators BTW, but when people who have no idea how much they're eating ask for suggestions it's the best we've got. A smarter option, particularly for people already eating a reasonable diet, is to track what they eat for a couple of weeks and then adjust from this starting point. Either way it ends up being a question of making adjustments based on results though.)


thanks mate. I was just going to start specifically counting my calories as it's not an easy thing to calculate by estimation lol I appreciate your feedback and I'll keep you updated on my weight levels. Glad I joined this site as I've got plenty of help from all of you's. Thanks again


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Sure your not just losing water weight when you come off?


it's nearly a stone and a half what I seem to lose though mate. Not too sure what it is lol I'm just going to yam another 500 calories in a day and see how it goes ☺


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> thanks mate. I was just going to start specifically counting my calories as it's not an easy thing to calculate by estimation lol I appreciate your feedback and I'll keep you updated on my weight levels. Glad I joined this site as I've got plenty of help from all of you's. Thanks again


At the risk of suggesting the obvious, have you tried MyFitnessPal?


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> At the risk of suggesting the obvious, have you tried MyFitnessPal?
> 
> no mate what's that?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> I got *a lengthy prison sentence *and my diet couldn't be too good away. I've just started back on sus today and I've got nap 50's to start off. I'm just thinking how I can get a quick bulk on and try and get over 15 stone mate?


i didnt think anyone got lengthy sentences these days, what were you in for ?


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Was that previous 15st a fatty 15st? I've been 16 stone chubby after my first long bulk, don't plan on hitting it again in that condition. In fact my current end goal would be 16st lean.


 No it was pretty lean with a bit if bulk mate. I want to get up to 16stone myself. I've put on 4lbs since Thursday after upping my calories. I'm now 14st bang on, but just want to bang my weight up to 16 ASAP then maintain it at 16 and rip up from there


----------

